# The Russian Style of Hand-toHand combat by Inc. Aarmacs



## ahlspiess (Jun 26, 2003)

Is the book "Russian Style of Hand-to-Hand Combat" by Inc. Aarmacs the best of the Russian Martial art books? I am thinking about buying this book.  I hope this is a very good book to read and learn about the Russian Martial Arts.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 26, 2003)

The concept of the best is a tad subjective, but Ill say it _is_ a worthwhile read. It wont provide the most important aspect, which is the _feel_ of a Russian martial art, but it will give you a good presentation of efficient movement, concept and technique as compared to other "eastern" martial systems.


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 27, 2003)

As far as books go, it's a useful training tool. It provides a good (if somewhat flowery  ) background, and most of the basic theories and principles behind ROSS. 

As for videos, I would recommend (and have heard a lot of praise for) Scott's 'Grappler's Toolbox'. I haven't seen any Systema stuff, yet; perhaps one of the posters here can recommend something.


----------



## Samurai (Jul 1, 2003)

I just bought the book and finished it the same night.  It presents many good techniques, priniclpes, and tools.  A good book.

thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Arthur (Jul 1, 2003)

Its been in my collection for some time... and  if something were to happen to it, I'd promptly buy it again.

Arthur


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 5, 2003)

I like it....it's certainly different, compared to most of the martial arts books that I've read.

I will say that some of the explanations for concepts and principles are a little thin, but I'm sure with some in-person demonstration it wouldn't be that bad.  The book IS only designed as a sort or primer.

Best,

~TT


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 5, 2003)

I agree with twinkletoes as this tome's purpose is basic and futher - as my friend Arthur stated - if something were to happen to my copy...I would replace it. As a matter of fact I did that once - and have had to replace Vlaimir's book 3x now. I DONT lend them out anymore!
Dont ask me about the videos - I dont lend them out either - and that is after replacing them to the tune of OVER $500 total.


----------

